# Benefits



## mariomike (8 May 2016)

I read the eight-page "Federal Public Service Compensation & Benefits" discussion. I retired from the municipal public service seven years ago,

CUMULATIVE SICK PAY:
18 days per year. It can be used or banked. 

SICK PAY GRATUITY:
Tops out at nine months pay on retirement for 35 years of service.

EXTENDED HEALTH CARE/ DRUG PLAN/ DENTAL/ GROUP LIFE/ ACCIDENTAL DEATH AND DISMEMBERMENT / LONG TERM
DISABILITY INSURANCE:
The City pays one hundred per cent (100%) of the premiums. 

LONG TERM DISABILITY ( LTD )
Seventy-five percent (75%). Payable until age 65.
Cumulative sick bank can be used to top up LTD to 100%. 

PERMANENT MODIFIED WORK:
"Employees who are placed in a permanent alternate position, due to an occupational injury/illness (as defined by the Workplace Safety & Insurance Board), will be subject to the normal assessment period and will receive the wage rate of the position to which they are assigned. If the pre-injury rate of pay is higher than the relocated position rate, then the pre-injury rate is to be maintained. It is understood that the pre-injury rate is subject to all wage increases negotiated."

PENSION
OMERS Supplemental Pension Plan for Police, Firefighters and Paramedics
http://www.omers.com/pdf/Supplemental_Plan_handbook.pdf

After you retire, you remain on full benefits until age 65. The City continues to pay 100% of the premiums.
After age 65: "Any employee who is eligible for retiree benefits beyond age sixty-five (65) shall continue to be eligible for said benefits."

Young people considering a career in emergency services should read the collective agreements of the municipality they wish to apply to.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jul 2016)

Following the spirited "Fighting Back" discussion regarding sick days. There are others just like it,

Sick Days/Sick Leave/Calling in Sick
3 pages.

Malingering
2 pages.

Public Service Sick Leave 
2 pages.

Sick Days  

Sick Leave  

Abuse of Sick Days 

etc...



			
				gryphonv said:
			
		

> Is it a perfect system?



Not for me to say. Different employers have different systems. Not to suggest any system is better, or worse, than any other. Just different. 

Ours was, and still is ( for those hired prior to 2009 ) a Sick Bank and Gratuity system. 

WSIB, Long term Disability ( LTD ) and Modified Duty are different topics, and are not included in this post.



> CUMULATIVE SICK PAY:
> 18 days per year. It can be used or banked.
> 
> SICK PAY GRATUITY:
> Tops out at nine months pay on retirement for 35 years of service.



eg: If you served 35 years with the Department, you banked 630 Sick Days. When you retired, you cashed in 162 days for your nine-month gratuity.

That left a balance of 468 sick days. You could "burn them off" over the course of your career, and prior to retirement. 

We worked 12-hour shifts, so each shift was one and a half sick days.

Your co-workers gave you no grief when you used them, because they were happy to get the overtime ( and likewise ).  

Now, "stress days" for Paramedics, with no penalty to their sick bank, are written into their collective agreement.


----------

